# Purina Noble Goat Decoquinate causing infertility or abortion?



## Hollybrook (Jul 17, 2009)

Fertility problems, been feeding Purina Noble Goat can Decoquinate cause infertily in bucks or abortions in a doe ?

TY
Dave


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

All I can find in a quick search is it can actually prevent abortions. Sorry you're having troubles, but I bet it's something else. Someone with more experience will pipe up.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Purina Noble Goat Decoquinate causing infertility or abortion? *

Don' be.ieve so, something else is going on would be my guess. If your having alot of abortions the star a feed through tetrcycline


----------



## Hollybrook (Jul 17, 2009)

TY Ashley I just read about it being used to prevent Crypto in fetus's wonder about effects on Bucks Sprem?


----------



## Hollybrook (Jul 17, 2009)

Tetra Sondra? Chlamydia?


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Dave,
I feed the Noble Goat Medicated to my buck Copper and he has kids due in 4 herds this year. Also, my First Freshners have been eating this the whole time and they are right at 100 days bred. Same for my sons goats as well as another friends. There haven't been any problems so far and that with at least 17 goats that I know of in 3 different herds.

Tamera


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Purina Noble Goat Decoquinate causing infertility or abortion? *

use a tetracyline feed thru crumbles on the whole herd. Sorry typing on the cell ph I forget to dbl ck what I write. The is info in goat 101 I can't do a search on the ph.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Have you had pink eye?


----------



## Hollybrook (Jul 17, 2009)

No pinkeye but we just got Buck and 2 does this summer so they could have had pink eye or Liver Flukes or Buck mite be sterile? I didnt have ivermectin plus only regular Ivermectin. We had puppys Im going to order some meds I want to medicate for everything also thinking bout taking buck up to AU to see if it's him test is only $25 and it would help narrow my problem down. 1st doe a 2 y/o La Mancha bred is 100 day's I took her for Ultra sound yesterday nothing there, second doe 4 y/o bred I fed her some Medicated Purina at 64 days bred 67th day I saw yellow discharge sticky crap on her tail then she stood for buck 1 wk later. 3rd doe is just 10 mos old she doesnt know what she's supposed to do does figure 8's walks under buck but he did get her good, her and the 4 y/o are coming into cycle like clock work now its late in year and Im in a pickle.

Dave


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm always leary of purina feeds now...a local gal here lost 400 goats to feeding purina feed. She actually won her court case. BTW, she is now a show judge in my area.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I've never heard much good about purina it seems. I don't care for them.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Purina Noble Goat Decoquinate causing infertility or abortion? *

I won't feed purina either but don't think you problem is related to the medication in the feed. get some blood and send in to bio tracking ultra sounds are not the best in a whole lot of cases


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Linda,
you've mentioned that before, and now you've got me wondering again: what was it in the feed that was wrong?


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 15, 2008)

I do know someone that had nboth of her bucks go down in the hoofs walked like they were stepping on egg shells then Limped every step they took. They said the only recent changes had been them changing to Purina Feeds. They quit the Purina and within a couple of weeks the bucks were doing better but took almost a month before there were no signs of the limp.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Sounds like laminitis.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Yes, it does.


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't feed the Purina, but I do feed goat developer pellets with the same coccidiostat. I've fed it to my doelings and bucks since I've been in goats and never had it interfere with breeding.


----------



## megan (Nov 10, 2008)

okay, I will open myself up for lots of hurt and hate here because there are so many anti-purina people on here but I have to say something it is eating me up!!!

I work for Purina and it really hurts to hear people blame them for everything under the sun.

founder can be caused by feeding too much of any feed to quick - any brand - any rich feed.

everyone is so quick to blame the pellets when they happen to be purina 

but was the doe that possibly slipped exposed to moldy or musty hay? was she in good health to begin with. there are always lots of questions to ask.

there are so many questions that should also be asked and considered before it is always assumed that it is a "brand" of feed that did it - no matter what brand it is.

people have the right to feed or not feed any brand that they want. I respect that and I never try to put down another brand. 

plus, the purina noble goat line is only a couple years old. it is completley reformulated so if you are shying from it from something in the past you are not comparing apples to apples. the old purina goat chow does still exist in pellet and texture form. but the noble goat line is all new.

no we do not put "junk" in the feed. top quality highly inspected ingredients are used. we are a big company so we have good buying power for quality ingredients, not second quality. 
I see test results, ingredient samples, formulas - there is no junk in there. 

also, I have read reference to this big lawsuit here before so I asked a friend in the corporate office to research it for me and she could not find an actual courtcase with that lady's name listed or a big lawsuit that involved goats. she went back over 10 years and finally told me she had to quit spending time on it. so please someone give me the details so I can let the corporate office know about it. 

I have read reference to the feed not being any good when in the same statement it is revealed that it is not being fed as directed by the tag. formulated feed is made to be fed a certain way, when you deviate from that you change the results it will give you one way or another

I love my job!!! I love the company I work for!!! I love our products!!! I believe in our products!!!
I guess it just hurts me when the brand seems to be blamed for a lot of stuff. 

this is not meant to point fingers or place blame just for me to get some grief off my chest.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

awwww Megan so sorry to cause you that stress. But we the people have the experience. I used to raise protection dogs professionally and I have to disagree about the quality of the products. Now -currently perhaps they have had to come in line with expectations because of the public awareness via the web and premium brands proliferating but honestly dear girl....the reputation is rightly earned in the past. Great that you love your job - that's a rarity. They are lucky to have you and you can pass along the need for more positive propaganda to erase past experiences to the higher ups. 
Thanks for posting- all sides should be aired and good to have current info on practices.
Lee


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

The problem was for a time w/purina where some TX plants(one I know of) were not conforming to USDA standards and still putting blood products or by products in the feed. That being said I believe now after fines /suits etc and goats dying All this is changed. However because some of us went thru that in the past and there are still by products such as chicken feathers in not only Purina but many or the pelleted feeds we are very careful what we buy. I don't buy Purina anymore but I don't buy any pellets premade feed. I even feed my dogs raw diet.


----------



## megan (Nov 10, 2008)

I understand your past issues but no amount of positive advertising can help if people aren't willing to let go of the past and realize that just as people can change, companies change.

Land O Lakes and Purina are now actually recently merged together but the dog and cat food part of Purina did not come with the deal. the dog and cat food lines are a seperate deal all there own now. 

with advances in technology and new research etc. there are lots of changes being made in lots of industries. the feed biz is one of them. there are huge research farms that our company runs and conducts studies with the help of lots of our universities and large farms. 

I am just trying to make the point that if people stay stuck with old ideas or predjudices there is no changing their minds no matter what the subject. but then there will always be those that have a belief and stick to it whatever it may be. if a person finds nubian ears ugly they probably won't ever own one. and that is just fine as long as they respect that others love those ears and can't live without them and don't put nubians down every oportunity that presents itself just for spite then life is grand for everyone.

just a small illustration: my mom raised 3 kids. only my brother came along after disposable diapers were invented. I still remember those huge pampers boxes that they used to come in. she has told my sister many times how awful those first diapers were compared to the ones my sister got to use recently for my nephew. time and technology and progress changed disposable diapers to a much better and more compact product. (better in terms of how well they absorbed and controlled the leaks etc). 

so I can only give honest insight from a person who sees - the formulas - the ingredient test results - samples - and our quality control paperwork. nothing in there is a red flag to me. in fact I am proud of our hard work and attention to detail. I am dealing all day long with ingredient buying and receiving and sampling and testing (and a ton of other things!). now you only get my word for this so it probably doesn't hold much water but it is true.

and I can say for certain there is no feather meal in the land o lakes purina noble goat feed line. not one gram.

ruminant meat and bone meal and ruminant blood meal is now illegal for use in any feed intended for ruminants now since the whole mad cow thing. but porcine products are still legal. 

this whole line of Noble goat really is brand new and there isn't anything in the past (of Land O Lakes or Purina) to compare it to. so it is not fair to hold the "child" accountable for what the "parent" did.

I love the fed biz for all the options and opportunities we have these days!!! it is an exciting and important industry to be a part of. it is never boring that's for sure!

thanks for letting me ramble on!!! dance:


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

OK, so what are the byproducts in it? And is it a menued feed, with the same ingredients used each and every time it is made, or are the byproducts changed for the commodities market so that the least cost protein, roughage and fat is used. What percentage of molassas is in it now? You could possibly look up that I was asked to feed the chow, there was no way I could only feed the amounts listed on the chow and keep my girls in milk and competeing in the show ring. Even at higher amounts, which the rep new I was using, the girls butterfat plumeted,their milk amounts plumeted as they started to refuse to eat enough of it because of our heat and the amounts of molassas in the chow. I did not last the year I signed up for, I bought a sack and they gave me a sack for free. This would be the rep who took care of Thomas Brothers Feed Store in Cleveland TX owed my Jim Thigpen back then. 

Is the same formula used in Texas as it is in South Dakota? I know the minerals are not, they are specific for the mill, as in the one in Dallas has one formula and south of me another, we have compared tags on this forum. 

I am a huge fan of my minerals, I don't work for the company but I do understand your passion in your post  I know I have made the gal mad who works for TSC before, ranting about the stores around me  Vicki


----------

